

Invisible Child, Girl in the Shadows: Dasani’s Homeless Life - yeukhon
http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2013/invisible-child/#/?chapt=1

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6875092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6875092)

